#ubuntu-tn 2011-01-10
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde
<TrackerDPP> Bonne et Heureuse année
<TrackerDPP> 2011
<ANIS> salut bemawi, crack3r, darkwise, Fanen, Ounis, robertf, wissem
<wissem> salut ANIS
<ANIS> :)
<ANIS> quoi de neuf?
<Ounis> ahla ANIS
<ANIS> :)
<nizarus> salam
<Ounis> salem nizarus
<wafa1407> bsr
<Ounis> salem wafa1407
<wafa1407> cv Ounis
<wafa1407> cv
<wafa1407> !!!!!!!!!
<Ounis> hamdoullah
<wafa1407> b1
<Ounis> mais cv = curriculum vitae
<Ounis> b1 ???
<wafa1407> hhhhh
<wafa1407> dsl
<wafa1407> cava = cv
<wafa1407> b1= bien
<wafa1407> loooool
<Ounis> dsl = Digital Subscriber Line
<wafa1407> ah oui
<Cypher31> bsr a tous
<wafa1407> slm Neo31
<Cypher31> salut wafa1407
<wafa1407> bsr Cypher31
<sabri> salu a ts
<Cypher31> salut sabri
<sabri> ya de nous a propos chemess?
<wafa1407> bsr sabri
<Cypher31> nope
<sabri> salu cyber afa nizarus Ounisrob bemawi ANIS Ahmed_Drira_
<sabri> bah, réellement je me sens pas bien du coté de chemess y'en pas qqun qui connais la famille? les voisins? !!
<nizarus> salam sabri
<sabri> moi j'été supposé le voir la semaine derniere mais bien, j'était pas disponible je suppose que zied a des infos?non
<sabri> nizarus: et toi frère t'a pas une infos?
<nizarus> sabri, d'après quelques tweet il va bien
<sabri> hamd :)
 * bemawi est trop loin pour savoir quoi que ce soit
<Cypher31> nizarus: de quels tweets tu parle?
<Cypher31> y a une seule source qui a dit qu'il va bien. et je c pas comment c'est confirmee!!
<nizarus> Cypher31, ils disent que la source est ça famille
<nizarus> mais moi je reste comme même inquiet
<Cypher31> ca famille telifounethom elkoll msakkra
<nizarus> :/
<nizarus> sabri, le 26 février est une samedi
<sabri> :p aah, oui
<Ounis> une ???
<sabri> surement que je serais présent alors sauf si j'aurais un examen dans mes études
<sabri> hhhhhh
<sabri> j'ai regardé la cal pour javier
<sabri> :p
<sabri> désolé, chui un peu fatigué ces dernier jours :)
<sabri> les amis
<sabri> nizarus:  bemawi Ounis .. tls monde j'ai une décisino a prendre je veux vous demander ? vos avis
<nizarus> Ounis, faute de frappe :p
<sabri> ..
<sabri> alors
<sabri> je parle
<sabri> ?
<sabri> je veux une décision collectif
<nizarus> parle sabri
<sabri> je veux supprimer mon FB
<nizarus> looooooooooool sabri
<sabri> je veux pas que le 15 sera une écheance pr moi :p
<sabri> hhhhhh
<nizarus> cette décision t'appartient à toi
<sabri> oui oui,je sais
<sabri> en faite cé pas personnel
<nizarus> sabri, FB ne sera pas fermé le 15
<Ounis> moi c'est une décision que j'ai prise il ya 3 ou 4 ans
<sabri> je m'en fou de ça( les privatisation :p) je veux un avis d'un pro
<sabri> ok
<sabri> +1
<sabri> hh
<sabri> cool
<sabri> alors? qui pour qui contre
<sabri> j'ai +1
<sabri> ;=
<sabri> ;)
<sabri> hhh, vous savez je pense a une site tunisienne
<sabri> wallah, cé une trés bonne idées
<Ounis> une :)
<Cypher31> lol
<sabri> bref, en tous cas moi je le supprime dans 4 jours, je pense que ça serais mieux de s'occuper de notre forum
<sabri> ;)
<Cypher31> ne pense pas a un site
<Cypher31> l'architecture client serveur c de la merde anyway, dsl
<Cypher31> lezim 7aja p2p, lezim l'internet elkoll twalli p2p
<Cypher31> je ss pour Diaspora* en attendant twalli version plus complete pour faire un switch complet et inviter les amis
<bemawi> FB quésaco ?
<Ounis> FB = un certain site social
<bemawi> ça me dit toujours pas ce que c'est
<Cypher31> lol, bemawi is back :p
<bemawi> vu que je suis anti reseau social informatisé apartenant à des sociètes
<bemawi> :)
<Cypher31> tu ete ou?
<bemawi> en vanacances
<bemawi> payées ^^
<bemawi> sans pc, ni tv
<bemawi> pour les infos, j'en ai eu recement
<Ounis> bemawi: on s'en fout moi je n'aime même pas le taper le nom du site
<bemawi> et pas que des choses trés belles :(
<bemawi> Ounis: bha, je vote pour qu'il resille son compte reseau social
<Cypher31> lool
<Cypher31> cool
<Cypher31> moi je pe pas voter tant ke g pas fait de mm, j'attend encore Diasp*
<sabri> علمونا ان انتم تعامون ماهوالعلم الدي يرتقي بعالمنا المعولم من عالمه السفلي الى مضارب العلى قبل ان تبحثو فينا عن علم عامتوه لنا و انتم تعلمون انه ليس يفيد علمنا الضيق..علمونا من نحن في نحن من مكاننا هدا الدي تقضي فيه الاسود نحبها من كثرة الدءاب
<sabri> ..رسالة لكل من يحسب نفسه ولو قطرة في بحر العلوم العلم ليس مكسبا ولا جاءزة بل هدية من الله ..فهلم العلماء تحرروا من السجون و توقفوا عن الجبن و السكون فاقلامكم و علومكم هي دفاترنا فاما لا حاجة لنا بعلوم صامتة كانها صلاة بدون اقامة
<sabri> .....
<sabri> :p
<Cypher31> ya sabri ya mouchawech :p
<Cypher31> chfamma jdide fel ubuntu-tn, g t inactif ce dernier mois
<sabri> mm
<sabri> ena personnellement j'ai un contact fi Time
<sabri> hani mreke7 me3ah jaw
<sabri> inchallah pr un futur evenement
<sabri> Time (université privé)
<sabri> el mohem et haw fema fel mehdia 26 fevrier
<Cypher31> ok
<sabri> bref,
<sabri> el mohem derniere evenement celui a gammarth
<sabri> cé aussi la derniere fois ou j'ai vue chemess :(
<sabri> mais je l'appel parfois
<sabri> sauf depuis 5 jours tewa
<sabri> pas de rpeonse
<sabri> bref, je pense pas qu'on est dans la capacité de jouer les héros de l'open source
<sabri> faut attendre que ça calme
<sabri> cé le mmt de pense a un projet commun
<sabri> developper ou editer
<sabri> et ena , j'ai commencé un boulot dont j'ai l'entretien depuis lété !! fi HP
<sabri>  depuis le 3/1
<sabri> et chui bloqué entre étude et boulot :p
<sabri> surtout que dans le boulot je dois apprendre HP-UX
<Cypher31> interessant
<sabri> :p
<sabri> je dois dormir
<sabri> bn tls monde
#ubuntu-tn 2011-01-11
<sabri> wissem:  nizarus robertf bemawi_ salem alikom
<ZEITOUNA> ASSALEMOU ALEYKOUM
<wazzzaaa> wa 3leykom essalem
<nizarus> salam ZEITOUNA
<Neo31> bsr tlm
<nizarus> ahla Neo31
<ZEITOUNA_> RE...salut
<Neo31> ;(
<Neo31> sa va ?
<nizarus> pas trop la forme
<ZEITOUNA_> noooooooooooon......mais  alhamdoullillah
<nizarus> re ZEITOUNA_
<ZEITOUNA_> j'ai mal au coeur
<ZEITOUNA_> j'ai essaye avec foxyproxy
<ZEITOUNA_> tor
<ZEITOUNA_> privoxy
<ZEITOUNA_> ultasurf
<ZEITOUNA_> mais ça marche pas.....pourquoi
<Neo31> loool
<Neo31> ZEITOUNA_: de ma part g pas pu installer tor depuis la logitech ubuntu, g du telecharger et compiler manuellement pour que ca fonctionne
<Neo31> tu pe acceder a son site officiel par https pour le telecharger et compiler, pe etre qu'il y a autre solution plus facile que je connai pa
<ZEITOUNA_> je suis sur gnacktrack
<Neo31> je connai pa
<Neo31> g parler de ce que je connai
<ZEITOUNA_> il ya start tor
<ZEITOUNA_> mnt j'ai la lampe verte en bas
<ZEITOUNA_> mais  ca ouvre pas ....de faire des configurations sur fire foxe ou quoi
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> si ton privoxy ou polipo est en marche tu doit configurer firefox pour se connecter sur le port 8118
<Neo31> voir, edition > preferences > reseaux > proxy
<Neo31> 7aja ki hakka
<ZEITOUNA_> avec un 127.0.0.1 coome ca
<Neo31> oui
<zeitouna> echoue
<Neo31> 127.0.0.1
<zeitouna> oui je sais ....mais ça pas marche
<zeitouna> un coup de main svp
#ubuntu-tn 2011-01-12
<sarhan> bonjour tout le monde
<ANIS> salam
<ANIS> ping nizarus
<nizarus> pong ANIS
<ANIS> ça va ?
<nizarus> quelle question :/
<ANIS> 3andikch akhbar 3la kangoulya?
<nizarus> avec ce qui se passe...
<ANIS> oui.. idynya dakhlet b3adha.. il jaych fi msaken taw..
<nizarus> ANIS, il est avec ça famille et il se porte bien
<ANIS> Hmd :D
<ANIS> merci pour l'info..
<nizarus> l'armée woslt à Msaken ?
<ANIS> oui, kbal il mighrib b chwaya
<nizarus> ech 3andkom fi Msaken ?
<wissem> nizarus, kangoulya est en tunisie mnt ?????
<wissem> salam tout le monde
<ANIS> fi béli mézél mé famma chay.. amma haw taw ijjmé3a kalou dékhla b3adhha w mé zilt mé3andi hatta info tislih.. sinon inhiz rohi w natla3 lichéri3 khir :/
<ANIS> salam wissem
<nizarus> wissem, oui
<nizarus> ANIS, non je parle comme institutions publiques
<ANIS> ah.. famma les banks ilkol.. poste.. lycées et écoles, etc..
<nizarus> car l'armée et déployée pour protéger les institutions publiques et surtout les banques centrales
<sarhan> bonsoir tout le moe
<sarhan> monde*
<ANIS> ittaswira illi ritha, il camion krib lil STB wil poste.. wallahou a3lam
<nizarus> ahla sarhan
<sarhan> nizarus: chems va bien???
<nizarus> sarhan, oui et il est avec ça famille
<sarhan> ca rassure
<sarhan> donc ceux qui ont dit qu'il a quitté le pays c une rumeur?
<nizarus> sarhan, oui il est bien en tunisie
<sarhan> haya 7amdelah 3ala slemto
<sabri> niwq
<sabri> nizarus:
<sabri> niz
<sabri> nizarus:
<Neo31> qewrty!
<Neo31> bsr sabri
<sabri> bsr
<sabri> oui
<sabri> labess neo
<sabri> Neo31:
<sabri> tu apparait pas dans la listes des connecté?!
<sabri> labess!*
<sabri> e7ko!
<sabri> chui partie de FB
<sabri> ..
<sabri> alors je préfére que je trouve de l'acitivité ici
<sabri> .???
<sabri> hey!
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> oui lebess moi
<nizarus> dima mista3jel sabri
<sabri> :)
<sabri> certain, bah quand je regarde ce qui se passe sur les autres chaine irc ;)
<sabri> bahi, a part ça sa va nizarus
<sabri> les aurtes membres
<sabri> chemess
<sabri> ? qu'allons nous faire pour répondre a mark
<sabri> ..
<nizarus> sabri, chems va bien
<sabri> pourquoi vous n'utilisez pas phpbb3 pour le forum
<sabri> drupal est vraiment null :/
<zeitouna> assalam alykoum
<zeitouna> deux petits poblmes sur 10.10
<zeitouna> carte graphique et anonymat
<sarhan> zeitouna bonsoir
<sarhan> tu peu télécharger tor browser linux pour l'anonymat
<sarhan> et la carte graphique tu peux donner le model?
<zeitouna> nividia gforce 2
<zeitouna> j'ai le tor installe quand je cliq sur start tor le carro vert apparait mais il change rien
<sarhan> t'as changé les parametres proxy de ton navigateur?
<zeitouna> oui avec 8118 et 121.0.0.1
<zeitouna> 127.0.0.1
<sarhan> c bizar
<sarhan> ya aussi jondo/jap
<sarhan> https://anon.inf.tu-dresden.de/index_en.html
<zeitouna> tor est integre dans mon systeme  gnacktrack
<zeitouna> alllo sarhan reponds stp
<zeitouna> sarhan [~sarhan@unaffiliated/sarhan] has left #ubuntu-tn []...........................ca veut dire quoi ça
<zeitouna> c la hogra .
<Neo31> ya zeitouna manech ne5dmou 3andik 9allou 7ogra, kan on pe on aider on es des volontaire ici tdhakarhha hedhi. kan on pe pas tu doit attendre pour trouver qq1 qui pe aider et qui a le temps de le faire, sinon tu pe utiliser la mailing liste walla t3ammal 3ala rou7ik
<Neo31> http://bit.ly/g00gl3it
<Neo31> dsl pour le message un peu dure, mais ca s'appele pas horgra et merci
<zeitouna> essaies de controler tes vocas j'ai adresse la parole a sarhan
<Neo31> sarhan je connais bien mahouch 7aggar, donc g repondu a ca place ken ma trach meni3, w desole ken ma 3ijbitikch el reponse
<zeitouna> srhan t'as procuré
<Neo31> ?
<zeitouna> ....
#ubuntu-tn 2011-01-13
<ANIS> salam
<nizarus> salam ANIS
<ANIS> ahla bik nizarus..
<wissem> salut Ounis bemawi Neo31 nizarus robertf
<Neo31> salut wi
<Neo31> wissem:
<Ounis> السلام عليكم
<wissem> je veux partager avec vous quelque chose que j ai trouvé du forum tunitech
<wissem> en executant cette commande
<wissem>  sudo sysctl net.ipv4.tcp_ecn=1
<wissem> plus des sites censuré ,le firewall de la censure de l ati est plus efficace !
<Neo31> tu explique ce que fait la commande exact?
<Neo31> configure kernel parameters at runtime
<wissem> elle change l un des paramétres dans les paquets
<wissem> c l ecn
<wissem> http://www.frozentux.net/ipsysctl-tutorial/chunkyhtml/tcpvariables.html
<Neo31> net.ipv4.tcp_ecn c koi ce parametre ?
<Neo31> merci je v faire une petite recherche, mais en bref ca aura koi comme effet de changer ce parametre ?
<Neo31> c pour signaler les congestions, je pense pas que ca va changer qq chose lors des proxy de notre ati
<wissem> depuis ce que j ai compris
<wissem> oui exacte
<wissem> mais ils devront faire changer toute leur infrastrcutre je pense
<Neo31> euh, pk ?
<Neo31> le service internet c pas un service fiable
<Neo31> c achwam reseau mawjoud
<Neo31> l'adsl pour etre specifique
<Neo31> y en a dautre qui sont plus chere pour garatir un taux de de bande passante et de qualite
<wissem> exactement Neo31 c le pire et en plus on a la moitié d internet censuré
<Neo31> loool, bon ADSL c kifkif c pas un service de qualite ds tt le monde
<Neo31> mais la censur c notre invention tunisienne, lezim nsaddrouha lel gharb :p
<wissem> :)
<ANIS> bye bye 3ammar :)
<nizarus> il faut le voir pour le croire
<ANIS> oui je sais, amma chwaya tanbir 3la 3ammar taw w chwaya bakhis yfarihdou 3la kalb il3abid
<Ounis> 404 is dead
<Ounis> it's real
<ANIS> yap :D
<Ounis> but for how long :/
<ANIS> enfin
<Ounis> it's only to make people calm down
<nizarus> Ounis, on doit rester vigilant
<Ounis> yep
<nizarus> et ne plus avoir peur
<nizarus> en mémoire de ceux qui ont donné de leur vies
<Neo31> that's so possible Ounis
<Neo311> qui peu tester avec moi qq protocoles VoIP?
<Neo311> ekiga, twinkle...!!!
<Ounis> moi
<nizarus> ah bon
<nizarus> tu pense que ça refonctionne ?
<Neo311> j'espere bien, 5ater internet c pas seulement du http
<Neo311> famma autres protocoles et autres ports...
<Ounis> oui c'est le but des tests
<nizarus> le protocole imap refonctionne
<Ounis> Neo311: j'installe ekiga et je te ping ok ?
<Neo311> chwi la Ounis
<Ounis> ok
<Ounis> en tout cas mois je suis trés douteux a propos de la durée de cette ouverture
<Ounis> Neo311: tu peut t'enregistrer sur sip:*@ekiga.net   ?
<Neo311> g edja un compte
<Neo311> g pas encore commencer a verifier si ca marche
<Ounis> ekige se connecte a ce compte ?
<Neo311> att
<Neo311> qq mn stp
<wazzzaaa> bonsoir @ * /-)
<Neo311> bsr wazzzaaa
<Ounis> salem wazzzaaa
<nizarus> ahla wazzzaaa
<wazzzaaa> vous allez bien
<nizarus> ça va wazzzaaa
<nizarus> et toi ?
<Neo311> non pas bien wazzzaaa
<wazzzaaa> toujours sur mes gardes
<Neo311> hakkeka w barra
<wazzzaaa> un peu psycho
<nizarus> tu as raison wazzzaaa
<wazzzaaa> youtube et daily refonctionnent
<wazzzaaa> mais C pas tout
<wazzzaaa> les prochains jours nous verrons
<nizarus> oui et même les sites de l'opposition
<Ounis> je vous dit que ce n'est que temporaire pour calmer les esprits
<nizarus> Ounis, c'est pour ça que j'ai dit qu'il faut rester tous vigilants
<Ounis> 100% daccord
<wazzzaaa> ++ prenez bien soin de vous et de tux ;)
<Goldenscorp> bsr darkwise Neo311 nizarus Ounis robertf
<Ounis> salem Goldenscorp
<Ounis> Neo311: ou en est tu avec ekiga
<Neo311> ok
<Neo311> je commence mnt Ounis
<Neo311> bsr Goldenscorp
<Ounis> ok
<Ahmed_Drira> bsr
<Ounis> salem Ahmed_Drira
<Neo311> Ounis: on pe verifier marra o5ra
<Ounis> ok
<Neo311> mais sinon ekiga 3andhom service echo pour verifier tt seul
<Ounis> déja tu peut t'authentifier au prés de ekiga ?
<Neo311> non
<Ounis> moi non plus
<Neo311> je doute ke g oublier le mot de passe
<Neo311> pe etre
<Ounis> moi je suis sur du MP
<Neo311> ok je vois
<Neo311> mela internet n'est pas encore libre si ca marche pas
<Ounis> sinon pas tout internet est lbérée
<Ounis> thepiratebay.org ne répond pas a l'appel
<Ounis> en http biensur car en https sa marche
<Neo311> je vois
<wazzzaaa> salut wissem
<wissem> salut wazzzaaa :)
<wazzzaaa> rassuré ?
<wazzzaaa> ou toujours méfiant ?
<Ounis> wazzzaaa: a qui tu t'adresse ? et a propos de quoi ?
<sarhan> bonsoir tout le monde
<Ounis> salem sarhan
<sarhan> apparament la loi consernant la création d'associations va être changé
<sarhan> c'est bien pour ubuntu-tn n'est ce pas?
<Ahmed_Drira> ping sarhan
<sarhan> pong Ahmed_Drira
<Neo31> comme sarhan ca va etre changee?
<Ahmed_Drira> t'as  vu mon twitt pr toi  ou pas
<sarhan> fel discours de ben ali
<Neo31> comment changer et c koi la source, ne croyais pas tt ces jours, il faut attendre pour voir
<Neo31> el klam ytir kif el hwa
<sarhan> Ahmed_Drira: c koi ton twitter nickname?
<sarhan> Neo31: 9al bech ysahel ejrayet taysis jam3yet!
<Ahmed_Drira> Ahmed_Drira ya  un  wazza qui t'invite  sur  irc
<Ahmed_Drira> ton HOSTER
<Ahmed_Drira> sarhan_ apparement  mawesloukech  mes pm
<sarhan_> non jemla
<Neo31> sarhan_: t'as bien dit "9AL" ? moi j'attend pour voir, entendre c pas suffisant.
<sarhan_> t'as raison
<sarhan_> ahou elila kartouch ba7dena
<Neo31> Ounis: je confirme, impossible d'utiliser le protocole SIP
<sarhan_> encore bloqué
<sarhan_> jit bech n'installi tor
<sarhan_> 9olt ammar yarja3chi
<sarhan_> le dêpot deb est encore censuré
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> compili sarhan_chaya5 rou7ik
<Goldenscorp> Neo31, pv stp
<Neo31> chnouwa e5er mizel bloque sur internet?
<Neo31> sarhan_ Ounis Ahmed_Drira chnouwa e5er ma yemchich sur internet?
<sarhan_> les sites de proxy
<Ahmed_Drira> heuu  maritech  blocage  ena  tawa
<Ounis> thepiratebay.org
<sarhan_> ah c bon
<sarhan_> ca marche le site de hotspot
<sarhan_> ahou bechwaya bechwaya
<Ahmed_Drira> makenouch m9al9ini ena  les  site msakrin dima prox moujoud
<sarhan_> ils décensurent
<Neo31> oui deja fibelna bel piratebay wel SIP ekiga... wel torproject wel package de tor sur les depos...
<Ahmed_Drira> sarhan_,  bellehi  kifech ne7i ce vpn elli 3Meltou se3a
<Ahmed_Drira> j ai exécutter  la commande  que t'as twitter
<sarhan_> Ahmed_Drira: ah
<sarhan_> rahi heya ne change rien
<sarhan_> mais bon
<sarhan_> si tu veux l'enlever
 * Ounis va faire dodo car pas comme le reste du monde demain boulot
<Ahmed_Drira> la  sur  youtube le  video mayemchiwlich  3al pc  lawel  sur le 2ème sava
<sarhan_> sudo sysctl net.ipv4.tcp_ecn=0
<sarhan_> Ounis: demain greve generale :D
<Ounis> 9oul l 3arfi fi fransa :)
<sarhan_> ah nsit :D
<sarhan_> ti touma 3andou greve kol nhar :P
<sarhan_> 3andkom*
<Ounis> nn moi je suis en tunisie
<sarhan_> Ahmed_Drira: c koi ton nom sur twitter?
<Neo31> sarhan_ juste technologie w logiciels libres ici, un pti rappel
<Neo31> un petit rappel a tt le monde en faite
<sarhan_> Neo31: :D désolé fi béli el5itab y5oss zeda el canal irc
<Ahmed_Drira> sarhan_,  Ahmed_Drira
<Ahmed_Drira> dsl Neo31
<Neo31> mon commentaire concerne ca ((12:25:33 AM) sarhan_: Ounis: demain greve generale :D)
<sarhan_> ay désolé :(
<Neo31> le reste c de la technologie ca va
<Neo31> no probleme
<Neo31> c un petit rappel w barra
<sarhan_> haya je go dormir
<sarhan_> bonne nuit tout le monde
#ubuntu-tn 2011-01-14
<oix> plop
<sarhan> bonjour tout le monde
<sarhan> vous allez bien? vous etes en sécurité???
<Ounis> @home
<ANIS> salut les gars...
<Ounis> salem ANIS
<oix> plop
<Neo31> bsr oix
<Neo31> bsr tlm
<oix> bonsoir Neo31 :) ça faisait un baille !
<Neo31> ?
<oix> ba ça fait longtemps !
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> welcome back
<oix> :)
 * oix est vraiment heureux pour la leçon de démocratie qu'a offert les tunisiens au monde !
<Neo31> oix pas sur ce channel stp
<Neo31> ici c Ubuntu, Logiciel libre, technologie
<oix> sorry !
<nizarus> Neo31, pour une fois on peut faire une exception
<Neo31> juste je rappel le sujet du channel oix, mais tu pe en parler de ca en pv ou sur autres channels
<Neo31> nizarus: je prefere qu'on fait un second channel pour ca et de ne pas melanger les choses, on a un sujet bien defini pour ce channel non?
<nizarus> ok Neo31
<Ounis> je propose #ubuntu-tn_off_topic
<nizarus> +1 Ounis
<sarhan> bonsoir tout le monde
<Neo31> pong
<Neo31> #ubuntu-tn_off_topic
<TR0XAN> slm
<TR0XAN> echa3b labes???
<TR0XAN> alloooooo
<TR0XAN> chfamma fel bled???
<sarhan> c'est un canal technologique!
#ubuntu-tn 2011-01-15
<ZEITOUNA> ASSALEM ALEYKOUM
<ZEITOUNA> labes
<ZEITOUNA> çava
<Neo31> dsl pour l'autre jours ZEITOUNA
<Neo31> el 7amdoulah lebess
<Neo31> #ubuntu-tn_off_topic pour discutter qq chose hors technologie
<ZEITOUNA> normal ya weldy
<Neo31> enti lebess ?
<ZEITOUNA> wallhi labes ...mais
<ZEITOUNA> j'ai des parends fi elmarsa qui souffre de peur
<ZEITOUNA> des gens qui attaque le lieu
<TR0XAN> ZEITOUNA=sa5r el matri stp change ce pseudo w matdhakarnich bih
<TR0XAN> :p
<ZEITOUNA> bahi
<ZEITOUNA> si ça te fais plaisir
<TR0XAN> :'(
<wazzzaaa> mon prochain twitt est pour vous tous relayez car tout le mérite vous revient
<nizarus> ping wazzzaaa
<wazzzaaa> http://twitter.com/kangoulya/statuses/26364673620189184
<nizarus> ça va wazzzaaa
<wazzzaaa> on a sorti des sabres de pirates qui dattent de la revolution fr avec wled el 7ouma
<wazzzaaa> et vous ça vat ?
<nizarus> oui wazzzaaa ça va
<nizarus> nous n'avons pas des sabres mais des battons et de la volonté
<nizarus> en plus l'armée n'est pas loin
<nizarus> ping Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> ahla bemawi nizarus Ounis robertf touloul wazzzaaa
<wazzzaaa> l armée passe au dessus de nos tetes dans leur elico mais sont pas encore arrivé !
<Goldenscorp> cava tlm ?
<nizarus> ça va Goldenscorp et toi ?
<Goldenscorp> oui
<Goldenscorp> bien hana in3isou
<Goldenscorp> fi 5ouma
<nizarus> kif ennes el koll
<Goldenscorp> oui
<Goldenscorp> kif il ennes el koll
<bemawi> rfi.fr est censuré ou pas ?
<nizarus> non c'est ouvert
<bemawi> Les jeunes internautes tunisiens sont, cette fois, toujours arrivés à détourner la censure par des proxy temporaires ou par d'autres moyens techniques. Ils étaient prêts, habitués à surfer malgré la censure. Internet avait toujours été leur bouffée d'air.
<bemawi> je cite un article de presse pris sur rfi ^ ^
<bemawi> croisons les doigts pour qu'il n'y est pas trop de débordement de violence :s
<bemawi> et que ce mois de janvier amène la tranquilité
<bemawi> bonne soiré à vous :)
<bemawi> et @toute
#ubuntu-tn 2011-01-16
<ANIS> robertf
<ANIS> ubuntulog
<ANIS> ping ubuntulog
<TR0XAN> salem
<TR0XAN> salam
<TR0XAN> alikom
<touloul> wa 3alaykom assalam
<Ounis> wa alikom assalam wa rahmat allah wa barakatoh
#ubuntu-tn 2012-01-10
<fak_her> bjr
#ubuntu-tn 2012-01-11
<neo31> ahla k3nz0
<k3nz0> Hello Neo31 :))))
<Neo31> sa va ?
<k3nz0> Ça roule ?
<Neo31> :)
<k3nz0> Bien pour ma part :) et toi ?
<Neo31> surviving :)
<Neo31> ca va ya3ni :)
<Neo31> xD
<k3nz0> Vous venez quand au hackerspace: )  ?
<Neo31> le 29 normalement fin du mois na3mal talla :)
<Neo31> 3andi barcha ma jitech tunis :/
<Neo31> k3nz0, le hackerspace ysakkar wala ynajam yo93od open 24/24 ?
<Neo31> juste pr savoir
<k3nz0> C'est open :- )
<Neo31> 24/24 ?
<k3nz0> Normalement :))
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> :)
<onlyme> je suis là Neo
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> salut onlyme
<onlyme> salut
<Neo31> je m'excuse je n'ai pas remarque votre presence
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> alors ca donne quoi la premiere commande ?
<onlyme> t'en fé pa
<Neo31> ls /dev/video*
<onlyme> ça donne ls: cannot access /dev/video*: No such file or directory
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> ls /dev
<Neo31> juste pour verifier
<onlyme> agpgart          mapper              sda       tty26  tty59      ttyS4 autofs           mcelog              sda1      tty27  tty6       ttyS5 block            mem                 sda2      tty28  tty60      ttyS6 bsg              net                 sda3      tty29  tty61      ttyS7 btrfs-control    network_latency     sda4      tty3   tty62      ttyS8 bus              network_throughput  sda5      tty30  tty63      ttyS9 cdrom     
<onlyme> ah nn c pa clair
<onlyme> mé jé pa ce dossier sous dev
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> possible que c'est un probleme de driver a lors
<Neo31> tu doit chercher sur google pour le driver de ta cam et voir si d'autres utilisateurs ont le meme probleme
<onlyme> comment trouver le "modele" de ma webcam
<Neo31> 1mn
<onlyme> dacc
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> voila
<Neo31> Bus 006 Device 002: ID 062a:0165 Creative Labs
<Neo31> c la ligne qui indique les details de ta cam
<Neo31> 1mn
<onlyme> dacc
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> dsl
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> ok voila donc
<Neo31> 062a:0165 c l'identifiant de ta cam
<Neo31> tu peut googler tt la ligne en haut pour voir si d'autres utilisateurs ont le meme probleme
<Neo31> et s'il y a deja un driver ou une solutions qui a ete publiee deja sur net
<Neo31> pour les details de ta cam tu peut taper la commande
<Neo31> lsusb -v -d 062a:0165
<Neo31> ca va donner un resultat sur plusieurs pages tres detaillees
<Neo31> pour trouver la marque et l'identifiant du produit tu doit aller aux premiers lignes du resultat
<Neo31> tu trouvera idVendor et idProduct
<Neo31> lsusb -v -d 062a:0165|head -20
<Neo31> permet d'afficher seulement les 20 premieres lignes pour que ca soit plus lisible
<Neo31> :)
<onlyme> merci :)
<Neo31> pas de quoi
<onlyme> dacc je vé essayer
<Neo31> d'habitude ce n'est pas aussi complique
<Neo31> mais bon certains constructeurs mettent de patents et des drivers non open source c'est pourquoi qq peripheriques ne marchenet pas par defaut et on passe a chercher le driver et mm compiler manuellement parfoit
<Neo31> de tout facon on a toujour la chance de faire marcher tout au contraire d'autres OS :p
<Neo31> bonne chance avec la recherche. voir si qq1 a un pe de temps pour aider un pe plus :)
<onlyme> merci ,,, on va voir kesk ça donnera :p
<Neo31> sure
<Neo31> t'es etudiant informaticien?
<onlyme> wii
<Neo31> a quelle institution?
<onlyme> enit
<Neo31> ah good :)
<onlyme> et toi
<Neo31> ISITCom
<Neo31> voir ca http://connect.creativelabs.com/opensource/Lists/Webcams/AllItems.aspx
<onlyme> t'es sur que c'est l'id de la cam?
<Neo31> sur
<Neo31> Bus 006 Device 002: ID 062a:0165 Creative Labs
<Neo31> voir plus de details :
<Neo31> lsusb -v -d 062a:0165|head -20
<Neo31> sans |head -20 ca donne encore plus de details
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> sinon essaye de voir sur #ubuntu
<Neo31> il y a bcp plus de monde
<Neo31> si t'as de la chance tu trouvera quelqu'un qui a rencontrer cette cam et qui a resolu le probleme
<Neo31> sinon il y a les forums ubuntu pour poser des questions
<onlyme> dacc :)
<Neo31> fait une recherche sur ce forum
<Neo31> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=332
<Neo31> sinon tu peut essayer de poster un topic en anglais
<Neo31> tu aura plus de monde pour aider
#ubuntu-tn 2012-01-14
<DelphiWorld> Salam
<DelphiWorld> Salam neo31 et sarhan
<DelphiWorld> joyeu révolution
<sarhan> salut DelphiWorld
<sarhan> tu viens au bon moment
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: :)
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: lol pourquoi ?
<sarhan> je cherche un specialiste en voip
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: pas de pb!
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: tu veux quoi exacteman ?
<neo31> salut DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> neo31 ! :D
<neo31> comment ca va ?
<sarhan> DelphiWorld: je cherche a pouvoir appeller en tunisie de l'etranger en passant par de la voip
<neo31> skype :p
<sarhan> genre avoir un pc avec un modem telephonique en tunisie et l'appeler de l'etranger
<neo31> ah
<neo31> sa va sarhan ?
<DelphiWorld> neo31: tu veux alore appelé de puit la france par example a la tunisy ?
<neo31> un pbx pe marcher non ?
<sarhan> ahla neo31
<DelphiWorld> neo31: oui peux être si mr benali a ouvrir le sip pour toi :D
<sarhan> DelphiWorld: mr benali a ouvert le sip le 13 janvier 2011
<neo31> saye DelphiWorld la voip ca marche en tunisie mnt
<DelphiWorld> ahahaha tré bien :)
<DelphiWorld> j'ai l'envi de tué algérie telecom
<neo31> mais il ya tjr les contraintes legale qui interdit tout utilisation ki n'est pas entre les filiales d'une entreprise je pense
<neo31> lol
<neo31> brb
<sarhan> t'es sur neo31 ?
<neo31> je suis sur 12 mois avant
<neo31> je c pas encore si le reglement a changer
<neo31> de toute facon chkoune bach y3aradhlik pour utilisation personelle :p
<neo31> j'ai utiliser la voip pour utilisation personelle vers l'etranger sans problemes
<neo31> bon y avais de la censure et tt mais a partir de janvier derneir ca marche :p
<sarhan> neo31: c'est quand la reunion ubuntu-tn?
<sarhan> eltawa la 9ali sabri
<sarhan> faut que je vous reserve le hackerspace
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: si tu veux quoi que se soi je suis la
<sarhan> DelphiWorld: merci beaucoup
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: pas de pb
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: voici mon email: Tayeb (D.O.T) Meftah (A/|*-T) G-M/A;)Il:D (Do/-.T)Com
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: :P
<DelphiWorld> lol
<sarhan> c'est de la crypto ? :D
<DelphiWorld> non sarhan mais c'est anti spam :)
<DelphiWorld> parce que on a un log ici et nimporte qu'elle robot peux le scané
<DelphiWorld> alore tu peux la décripté si tu est smart:D
<sarhan> en fait le log bug
<sarhan> il fonctionne pas
<sarhan> depuis 3 ou 4 semaines
<sarhan> d'ailleurs le site est down
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: :D
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: alore: tayeb.meftah@gmail.com
<sarhan> ou je l'ai depuis tout a l'heure
<DelphiWorld> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-01-15
<slux> ping wissem
<slux> ping wissem
<slux> ping wissem
<slux> ping wissem
<raoufrh> salut
<nannouss> hello elacheche_anis
<nannouss> how do i format c: please!?
<nannouss> how can I format c: please?
<nannouss> elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> re.. hey PushDaButton
<elacheche_anis> Neo32 en mode PushDaButton :p
<sarhan> elacheche_anis: 31*
<elacheche_anis> non 32 :p car il déteste ce num ;)
<PushDaButton> lool
<PushDaButton> lol
<PushDaButton> damn u elacheche_anis
<PushDaButton> comment je peut formet c: ?
<PushDaButton> formater*
<crack3r> PushDaButton, $formet c:
<PushDaButton> sa va sarhan ?
<elacheche_anis> PushDaButton, chbih mvaryas!!!
<PushDaButton> je l'ai preter a sarhan elacheche_anis ;)
<sarhan> PushDaButton: neb3ethlek D: tformatihouli?
<elacheche_anis> a5sal DD bil OMO ataw ymoutou les virus :p
<sarhan> le le bel me wel javel
<PushDaButton> lol
<sarhan> wa9tech la reunion ubuntu-tn 3ada?
<PushDaButton> c pas le 29 ?
<PushDaButton> fibeli le 29
<sarhan> le 29?
<sarhan> on peut pas avoir le hackerspace le 29
<sarhan> on aura un coding sprint
<sarhan> le 28 et 29
<elacheche_anis> sarhan
<sarhan> oui elacheche_anis ?
<PushDaButton> hum, kifech mela ?
<sarhan> PushDaButton: taw netsarfou
<elacheche_anis> re-lance le thread fil ML pour que sabri vérifie ça ;) stp
<sarhan> PushDaButton: confirme moi que c'est le 29
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, confirmation fil ML
<sarhan> ok je vais voir avec kangoulya et je vous dis
#ubuntu-tn 2013-01-08
<AminosAmigos> Any one care to participate in  Ubuntu Loco Games 2013Ubuntu Loco Games 2013 ?
<Tux-Tn> AminosAmigos, ask on the group + ML :-)
<AminosAmigos> Writing The mail ;=)
<AminosAmigos> you in ?
<Tux-Tn> idk
<Tux-Tn> i am waiting for your email to know what is ubuntu loco games :D
<AminosAmigos> Nizar sent an E-mail "-- you're not in the mailing list ?
#ubuntu-tn 2014-01-08
<fanen> bsr nizarus
<nizarus> bsr fanen
<fanen> je  t' ai envoyé un message  sur fb
<nizarus> Ah :)
<nizarus> tu n'as pas mon mail ?
<nizarus> car je répond pas aux messages FB :)
<fanen> en faite  nizarus  l'entreprise là où  je travail cherche  un profil ingénieur système de préférence de la communauté
<fanen> j'ai voulu savoir si vous recommander quelqu'un de la communauté
<nizarus> tu peux lancer l'appel dans notre ML
<nizarus> ou dans le groupe FB
#ubuntu-tn 2014-01-12
<knoppix_> y a t il quelqu'un qui utilise titanium sur ubuntu ?
<nizarus> pas moi :/
#ubuntu-tn 2015-01-09
<guest8> marhbèè
<guest8> merci pour l'aide
<guest8> je voudrais savoir comment gérer les utilisateurs ubuntu et surtout ajouter supprimer un utilisateur  à un groupe
<guest8> merci
<elacheche> salut guest8
<elacheche> Utilise adduser, usermod
<elacheche> man adduser
<elacheche> man usermod
<elacheche> pour savoir comment les utiliser
<guest8> Ok pour l'ajout d'un utilisateur au groupe
<guest8> comment !
<elacheche> tu utilise usermod
<elacheche> usermod -a -G grou_name user_name
<guest8> Merciii
<guest8> c ce que je cherche
<marwen_> salem
#ubuntu-tn 2016-01-12
<elacheche> Morning!
<nabdev> o/
<Chikore> Moring Yall!!
<MarwenDo> Hi :)
#ubuntu-tn 2016-01-13
<dro> http://pastebin.com/1UsVEmt6
<dro> cannot mount to update grub from live cd
<dro> à voir après..
<Dro> bjr
<elacheche> Bonjour les gars :)
<Dro> ahla elacheche , t'as vu mon lien de tt à l'heure?
<Dro> mon ubuntu ne boote plus :'(
<elacheche> Ton sda6 c'est le / ?
<elacheche> c'est ext4 ?
<Dro> elacheche:  oui biensur
<Dro> el ubuntu kollou fel sda6, j'ai pas deux partitions de ubuntu
<Dro> hlekt'ha, l9it el pc ne demarre plus, j'ai démarré avec le live cd  et j'ai utilisé le "boot-repair"
<Dro> ensuite apparemment il a supprimé le grub :/
<Dro> donc j'essaye de monter ma partition ubuntu, pour faire update-grub
<elacheche> Non
<elacheche> Dans dmesg il dit que y a un secteur du disk qui va pas
<elacheche> Fait un test avec smartools → https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/monitor-harddisk-with-smartmon-on-ubuntu/
<Dro> elacheche: en train de l'installer
<Dro> j'ai rencontré cet fenetre !! http://i.imgur.com/KTN3uNP.png
<Dro> et j'arrive pas à cliquer / tapper ok
<Dro> ni avec le clavier ni avec la souris! :(
<elacheche> You should be able to use TAB and SPACE/ENTER to select OK
<elacheche> Keep "no config" or "local only" you don't need postfix  :)
<Dro> elacheche: thats ok ! tab works
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> Don't panic Dro there is a solution :)
<elacheche> damascene, here too!! :D since when you're here!! x) I didn't notice that :) Welcome to Ubuntu Tunisia :D
<Dro> elacheche: stressé
<Dro> j'ai un projet important à terminer pour demain
<Dro> et oops ce problème de nouveau..
<Dro> tellement mazroub kayenni ghaffast  w da55alt'ha b3ath'ha
<Dro> ĵ'arrive pas même à booter avec windows
<Dro> le grub a été supprimé :/
<elacheche> Dro, grub c'est pas un problème!! si tu arrive a régler le problème du secteur sur ton disque tu pourra terminer ton projet à l'aide de la session live! Après tu peut regler le reste..
<elacheche> dmesg est ton ami, jusqu'à tu arrive à monter ton disk via la session live!
<Dro> elacheche: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda ==> http://pastebin.com/Lvbb8e5P
<elacheche> I'll try to help you
<damascene> elacheche, I'm here for about 15 days now 🙂
<elacheche> damascene, didn't notice that x( sorry friend :p
<elacheche> Dro, sudo smartctl -t
<Dro> lol hi damascene
<Dro> elacheche:
<Dro> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo smartctl -t smartctl 6.2 2013-07-26 r3841 [x86_64-linux-3.13.0-32-generic] (local build) Copyright (C) 2002-13, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org  =======> ARGUMENT REQUIRED FOR OPTION: t =======> VALID ARGUMENTS ARE: offline, short, long, conveyance, force, vendor,N, select,M-N, pending,N, afterselect,[on|off] <=======  Use smartctl -h to get a usage summary
<Dro> damn
<Dro> je viens de lancer un long test
<Dro> ça va prendre 219 minutes :/
<Dro> http://pastebin.com/rYMdqXSi
<elacheche> ctrl + c
<elacheche> http://askubuntu.com/a/241951
<elacheche> try with fsck
<damascene> Hi Dro
<Dro> !!!!
<Dro> elacheche:  http://pastebin.com/zAg9PusA
<Dro> mchit fiha apparemment
<elacheche> Dro, try that on /dev/sda
<Dro> elacheche:
<Dro> fsck from util-linux 2.20.1 e2fsck 1.42.9 (4-Feb-2014) /dev/sda is in use. e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting.
<elacheche> Ah!!
<elacheche> Dro, that should be the swap partion.. the live session mount every swap parttion it found.. unmount it and try again
<elacheche> Dro, http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/114431/44277
<Dro> elacheche: umount: /dev/sda7 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<Dro> :(
<Dro> bdit n2ayyes
<elacheche> Dro,
<elacheche> swapoff -a
<elacheche> that's how you umount a swap part :)
<elacheche> take it easy Dro
<Dro> elacheche: http://pastebin.com/YJSPdqDf
<Dro> elacheche: re, c'était quoi la dernière commande que tu m'as donné
<elacheche> fsck
<Dro> http://pastebin.com/ZqXyn3M5
<Dro> :((
<elacheche> Dro,
<elacheche> Read this before doing anything https://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/
<Dro> elacheche: its not the same output ==>
<Dro> http://pastebin.com/AitHgfuP
<elacheche> Dro, wy you're stuck there x) move on the the next command :)
<elacheche> Read the whole thing :)
<Dro> elacheche:
<Dro> Error reading block 4195706 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while getting next inode from scan.  Ignore error<y>? yes Force rewrite<y>? yes
<Dro> il me demande chaque fois si je veux ignorer ensuite forcer le rewrite
<Dro> pour plusieurs blocks!
<Dro> na3mel dima yes? 5ayef lé yehlekli 7ajet :/
<Dro> almost all blocks !! => http://pastebin.com/xzzxQRCv
<elacheche> Dro, I think that it's a hardware issue after all :/
<elacheche> This guy is accepting ALL → http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1431853&p=8981119#post8981119
<Dro> c du l'infini !
<Dro> je suis dans le 4195742 tawa
<Dro> kolhom 3malt'hom yes mel 06 -> 42 !
<elacheche> Dro, add -y so fsck do it without asking you
<Dro> tt les blocks!
<Dro> normal hekka ! :o
<elacheche> Si c'est un crash hardware alors c'est normal :/
<Dro> et les données seront perdus?
<elacheche> pense pas.. Tu veux essayer autre chose?
<Dro> 4195786
<Dro> il est en train de forcer sur tt les blocks
<Dro> sans exception
<elacheche> Dro,
<elacheche> http://geekyprojects.com/storage/how-to-recover-data-even-when-hard-drive-is-damaged/
<elacheche> That tutorial worked for a friend before
<elacheche> But it takes too long
<elacheche> I'm afraid that you're HD is physically damaged :/
<elacheche> I never had a HD hardware failure, so I'm digging in my 5 years bookmarks trying to find what I'm saving for that day.. :/
<Dro> j'ai arrêté sur 4195863
<Dro> et j'ai ressayé avec fsck
<Dro> il marche mnt, mais il me demande la même chose
<Dro> Error reading block 4195864 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while getting next inode from scan.  Ignore error<y>?
<elacheche> Dro, ajoute "-y" pour fsck pour qu'il fait ça automatiquement
<Dro> re elacheche dsl tebloka :/
<elacheche> <Dro> Error reading block 4195864 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while getting next inode from scan.  Ignore error<y>?
<elacheche> <elacheche> Dro, ajoute "-y" pour fsck pour qu'il fait ça automatiquement
<Dro> elacheche: j'ai arrếté le fck
<Dro> et j'ai essayé de faire un mount /dev/sda6
<Dro> et ça marche mnt
<Dro> mais quand j'ai fait chroot.. et ensuite apt-get update il se bloque
<elacheche> Dro, oublie le chroot! termine ton projet sur la session live!!! Après fix ton OS
<Dro> elacheche: je dois le fixer en tt cas..
<Dro> root@ubuntu:/# sudo update-grub sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu sudo: update-grub: command not found
<Dro> apparemment t'halket el denya elkol :/
<Dro> a
<Dro> a333 :/
<elacheche> try update-grub2
<Dro> [sudo] password for ubuntu:  setmntent: No such file or directory sudo: update-grub2: command not found
<elacheche> OK.. ton chroot ping?
<Dro> elacheche: comment?
<elacheche> ton chroot arrive à faire un ping?
<Dro> no
<Dro> :/
<elacheche> why not.. ifconfig?
<Dro> root@ubuntu:/# ifconfig Warning: cannot open /proc/net/dev (No such file or directory). Limited output. root@ubuntu:/#
<elacheche> OK..
<Dro> by the way, je vois plus la partition sda6 dans "Files"
<Dro> za3ma sayé ... ? :/
<elacheche> ls /dev/sd*
<elacheche> ?
<Dro> elacheche: ça existe, et j'arrive à faire un mount /dev/sda6
<Dro> et j'arrive à faire chroot
<Dro> mais apparemment rien ne fonctionne :/
<elacheche> Dro, lance gparted
<elacheche> passe un screenshot
<elacheche> gparted → from the LIVE SESSION
<Dro> ah c bon ça existe
<elacheche> passe la screenshot quand même
<Dro> apparemment ça n'apparait pas dans l'interface graphique de "Files" car j'ai fait un mount :D
<Dro> ok attends
<Dro> elacheche: i.imgur.com/o0wCdNk.png
<Dro> http://i.imgur.com/o0wCdNk.png
<elacheche> Dro, ti haw table partitionnement mté3ik dé5il fi 7it x)
<Dro> hhhhh
<Dro> elacheche: j'ai 3 partitions principales : /dev/sda2 , /dev/sda3 et /dev/sda4
<elacheche> Béhi, ma recommandation.. FIX la partition NTFS sda5.. Après créte une nouvelle partition à la fin de sda5 et avant sda6.. Fait une nouvelle installation de Ubuntu sur la nouvelle partition, récupére tes trucs de sda6 et format sda6
<elacheche> I GTG home..
<elacheche> Good luck :)
<Dro> elacheche: pas de chances pour fixer grub hekka?
<elacheche> Dro, installation dé5la fi 7it.. Tu peux essayer de faire une re-installation de ubuntu ******SANS****** formatage
<Dro> elacheche: comme ça je peux acceder à mes fichiers :/
<elacheche> oui
<Dro> car le /home/ est encrypté
<Dro> je dois demarré sous l'installation actuelle pour pouvoir acceder à mes fichiers :/
<elacheche> http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<Dro> ok merci bcp pour ton aide elacheche
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> ++
<Dro> je vais faire un dernier essai et voir si je peux recuperer l'actuelle installation
<Dro> sinon je passerai au plan B
<dro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14489289/
<elacheche_anis> Dro: sliktich?
#ubuntu-tn 2016-01-14
<Dro> bjr, nn
<chaker> o/
<sqdqsdsq> http://pastebin.com/61xVrAJE
<Dro> elacheche:  :(
<elacheche> Dro: ?
<Dro> tbilekt :/
<Dro> ma3ad chey yemchi
<Dro> ames installit ubuntu 14.04 à coté de l'ancienne version
<Dro> mché oumourou mrigla
<Dro> w j'ai fais l'update... etc puis lyoum sbe7 7allit el pc ma3adch ybooti
<Dro> connectit bel live usb gparted yo93od sa3tin bech yet7al
<elacheche> Dro: C'est un problème hardware.. Ton DD mét.. :/
<Dro> et boot-repair ne fonctionne plus.. :/
<Dro> + l'ancienne partition n'apparait plus :/
<Dro> oui :/ :/ :/
<Dro> bech trassili nechri disque dur jdid
<elacheche> Dro: Yep.. A7ssan 7éja.. Ichri un nouveau DD.. After re-installingthe OS on the new HD, mount the old one and rsync every thing to the new one..
<Dro> za3ma na5ou disque dur externe wella sayeb 3lia?
<elacheche> Dro: This can help you recovering the old one → http://www.geekyprojects.com/storage/how-to-recover-data-even-when-hard-drive-is-damaged/
<elacheche> If it was me, I'll get a internal one.. crack3r what do you recommend?
<elacheche> Hey all :)
<Dro> elacheche: j'ai remarqué un truc ==> maw connecté bel live usb
<Dro> lbare7 kif nconnecti bel live usb, l disque dur mta3i yabda sda.. sda1 sda2... etc
<Dro> tawa wella el usb sda wel disque dur sdb ...
<Dro> rzon wella kifech.. w ma3adech ydetectih rapidement (ken detected :/)
<Dro> (ken detecteh :/)
<elacheche> sda ou sdb c'est pareil :)
<elacheche> Dro: http://superuser.com/a/558163/242469
<Dro> deja kif nconnecti bel live usb ma yatla3ch sur place el disque dur
<Dro> wel gparted ma3adech yet7al
<Dro> sinon l'erreur que je trouve avec ma nouvelle installation au démarrage: un ecran noir + "Gave up waiting for root device.."
<Dro> 9olt balekchi c à cause de ce changement mel sda lel sdb
<elacheche> Dro: sda ou sdb marbouta bil speed mté3 detection du device au niveau OS.. Normalement DD assra3 mil USB, sauf que dès que ton DD tidhrab alors USB walla asra3.. alors c'est normal kif yitbadlou..
<elacheche> Dro: tasma3 klémi?
<Dro> elacheche: het :p
<elacheche> Déconnect le DD.. Mé tzidich itta3bou akthar :) Imchi ichri un nouveau DD, rakbou, raka7 OS, raka7 PC.. Après 3awid rakab DD li9dim w hiz minnou tes dossiers..
<Dro> c'est ce que je vais le faire
<elacheche> Famma 7éja bark tnajjam tjarrabha 9bal mé ta3mal haka..
<Dro> ema 9olt le temps eli chrit menna el ghodwa, w le temps eli 9arrart interne ou externe hani njarreb :p
<Dro> elli hia?
<elacheche> Jarrab ton DD sur un aurte connecteur SATA.. Normalement ton laptop fih 2 places pour DD, jarrab dans le deuxiéme connecteur SATA.. peut être connecteur tidhrabch fi ti7a ou rakza.. Sinon jarrab dans un autre laptop → pour être sur que c'est un problème du DD mouch connecteur
<Dro> 3andi laptop 9dim n5amem na7ilou el DD w nrakbou 3la hetha, ema el prob que j'ai pas d'experience avec les DDs de laptop.. 5ouk men 3ahd el PCyet el 9dom ma massitech hardware :D
<Dro> je vais essayer en tt cas :D
<elacheche> Dro: mé yibi3douch barcha 3alli ta3rafhom :) rodbélik 3al les connecteurs w barra :) → I'm not a hardware ninja too.. But it's not that hard to do :)
<Dro> elacheche: jarrabtch 3malt un usb persistant 9bal ?
<Dro> J'ai voulu le tester l'autre fois, ema 9rit sur des forums que ça marche que sur un seul PC
<Dro> s7i7a la7keya? wella il peut être utilisé sur plusieurs pcs?
<Dro> n7el el pc nbarbchou chweya w nji :p
<Na3iL> o/
<elacheche> o/ Na3iL :)
<Na3iL> elacheche, a long time hows you bro? :D
<elacheche> Tired Na3iL, and busy, and sleepy, :(
<Na3iL> same situation here :')
<elacheche> :(
<elacheche> I need some sleep..
<elacheche> See you later
<Na3iL> Take care?
<Na3iL> Take care*
#ubuntu-tn 2016-01-15
<Dro> bsr
<Dro> hi elacheche ! D
<elacheche> Hey!
<Dro> kayfa el 7al ! :)
<Dro> bsr MarwenDo :)
<MarwenDo> ahla Dro
<elacheche> ça passe Dro , yo MarwenDo
<Dro> je viens d'acheter un nouveau 500GO HDD, des recommandations pour le partitonnement ?
<MarwenDo> ahla :)  elacheche
<Dro> 100GB = Window$ ? / 150 GB = Files / 150 GB = Files / 100 GB = Ubuntu
<Dro> 100 GB = Window$ / 300 GB = Files / 100 GB = Ubuntu
<Dro> 100 GB Ubuntu  / 200 GB Files / 200 GB Files
<elacheche> T'as besoin du Winbugs!! -_- :p
<Dro> elacheche: allah ghaleb, je l'utilise pas, mais stanest dima n'instalih 3la ma yati :p
<elacheche> Dro: Install it on a VM.. It'll be safer :)
<Dro> les VM ne sont pas toujours efficaces..
<elacheche> Emm.. As you like.. I use everything in a VM :p
<elacheche> Anyway..
<Dro> sinon tu proposes quoi comme partitions ? avec et sans winbugs? :p
<Dro> tes recommandations me sont toujours utiles :D
<elacheche> Dro: Just use a GPT partionning table.. So you don't need to create extended partitions..
<Dro> sans doute je le ferai ! :D
<elacheche> Size is not a big issue with a 500GB of HD :)
<Dro> l'autre disque dur sayé... 7altou may2ous menha :v
<elacheche> Dro: with ddrescue you can get your data.. But it'll take a while
<Dro> tawa netlhé bih ki nal9alou wa9t.. tawa bech n'attaqui le nouveau HDD..  oww that feeling when you make a fresh installation :D
<Dro> hello, from my new hdd ~~
#ubuntu-tn 2016-01-16
<r0r0n04> Salut
<elacheche> Bilel_mk: chaker damascene davlefou ichihi krouis MarwenDo Who's alive? :D
 * elacheche didn't spam all channel users for years now :D It's good to spam you guys every X years :p
<Bilel_mk> elacheche, goood but cold
<Bilel_mk> and you ?
<damascene> elacheche, Hi
<damascene> elacheche, why you are not in our sister channel?
<elacheche> damascene: am @home.. My irc client is not configured to connect to the other channels.. And I use a TERMINAL based irc client, so Arabic wil be an issue as I didn't install bicon yet.. But let me join #linuxac and see if I'll be able to visually decrypt the discussions :D  :D
<elacheche> Bilel_mk: good too, but tired x)
<damascene> elacheche, 🙂  what about MLterm?
<elacheche> let me install it & try :)
<elacheche> Thank god I use everything inside tmux, so I can attach this session to an other terminal without closing anything :)
<davlefou> elacheche, en vie!
<elacheche> davlefou: Tu vas bien l'ami?
<davlefou> Je vais bien et toi?
<MarwenDo> hi elacheche
<elacheche> hey MarwenDo :)
<Dro> hi elacheche  :D
<elacheche> hey Dro
<elacheche> hey crack3r
<crack3r> hello elacheche
<elacheche> wassup!
<r0r0n04> Bonsoir
<r0r0n04> j'ai une probleme
<r0r0n04>  ya t il quelqun qui peut m'aider svp ?
<MarwenDo> hi
<r0r0n04> salut
<r0r0n04> aider moi svp
<MarwenDo> fech nejem n3awnek ?
<r0r0n04> nfasa5 lbar 3la jnab
<r0r0n04> faddedni
<MarwenDo> 7asb manetfakker : temchi lel setting -> desktop
<MarwenDo> ato tal9a autohide
<MarwenDo> nsit bedhabt
<r0r0n04> Desktop mathamech
<MarwenDo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hgC5IZkGW4
#ubuntu-tn 2016-01-17
<r0r0n04> forfait ooredoo
<r0r0n04> :(
<r0r0n04> youfa ken nhel video
<MarwenDo> 1) Right-click on Desktop
<MarwenDo> 2) Click Change Desktop Background
<MarwenDo> 3) Click Behavior tab
<MarwenDo> 4) Click to switch on Auto-hide
<MarwenDo> 5) Close Appearance window 6) Move pointer to left-edge to show Launcher
<r0r0n04> Move pointer to left-edge to show Launcher
<r0r0n04> chmaaneha ?
<MarwenDo> ma3neha 7arrek el souris lel partie lissar mte3 el ecran bech t'affiche el bar
<r0r0n04> aaah
<r0r0n04> n7eb na7iih
<r0r0n04> jemlaa
<r0r0n04> n7eb iwali thama menu
<r0r0n04> lfou9
<r0r0n04> dash
<r0r0n04> wela chsmha
<r0r0n04> n7eb na7iha
<MarwenDo> naeil rawwa7 ?
<r0r0n04> Ouii
<MarwenDo> hedha 7ad 3elmi , chouf m3a naeil ki iji  :'(
<r0r0n04> mahouch maojouud :(
<r0r0n04> ping
<MarwenDo> mana3rach :'(
<r0r0n04> les autres
<r0r0n04> pourquoi quelqun ne repond pas
<elacheche> hey all
<Na3iL> o/
<Na3iL> Hello aybo_
<aybo_> ahla @Na3il
#ubuntu-tn 2017-01-09
<elacheche> Morning
<nzoueidi> Morning elacheche and all
<elacheche> wassup
<nzoueidi> Nothing much, work and struggling to finish my post, wbu?
<elacheche> Same.. Monday morning, with no coffee
<nzoueidi> Awww!! without a coffee! :(
<nzoueidi> I have two right now :D \o/
<elacheche> I had no money this morning, and the ATM was down x( and was late to go and find an other ATM x( I'll go and get my cofee in 45m
<praisethemoon> hello
<elacheche> hey praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> elacheche, how is it going?
<elacheche> good, u!
<praisethemoon> I'm good as well :)
<praisethemoon> my company just moved to a new place
<praisethemoon> much better and bigger :O
<elacheche> Cool praisethemoon :)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-01-10
<ichihi> 492650
<elacheche> Morning folks :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, good morning my friend
<praisethemoon> How are you?
<elacheche> Good praisethemoon :) u?
<praisethemoon> I'm good as well :)
<elacheche> You didn't saw my nagios plugin to check docker stats? :D
<praisethemoon> Nope :3
<praisethemoon> is it on github?
<elacheche> Here is a preview of the data from script to nagios then from nagios to grafana → http://i.imgur.com/K6LR9up.png
<elacheche> I'm pushing the code in a minute
<elacheche> I still have issues, didn't clean the cde yet, didn"t documented it yet, but I know that I should push it now otherwise I'll never do x)
<elacheche> praisethemoon nzoueid: so, here is my Q&D script https://github.com/elacheche/docker_check/blob/master/docker_check.py it's on github until I get my VPS and switch to my own git server
<praisethemoon> Y U GPL :(
<elacheche> I need contribs :p
<elacheche> FREEDOM :p
<nizarus> je recommande https://gitlab.com plus que github :p
<elacheche> nizarus: I'll migrate my repos to my VPS when I got it.. I'm just too lazy to go to the bank and pay for the VPS now :(
<elacheche> I'll go for gogs, or just gitweb on a containers.. I'll try to keep the VPS clean, with only Docker on it, and all the services inside containers..
<elacheche> gitlab needs a lot of ressources
<praisethemoon> it's ruby based :(
<praisethemoon> not that it ain't cool
<praisethemoon> but it's entreprise oriented
<praisethemoon> or so I feel about it
<elacheche> I'm gonna give Taigaio an other shot, otherwise I4ll go for gogs or gitweb..
<elacheche> and build PM based on other foss projects
<elacheche> From OSX to Ubuntu → https://nicolas.perriault.net/code/2016/from-osx-to-ubuntu/
<nzoueidi> I saw the script elacheche! You did a good job \o/ :D
<elacheche> I need to fix some issues in there x) including docstrings and version check
<nzoueidi> Good luck
<nzoueidi> pavlushka: o/
<nzoueidi> elacheche: you saw the reply of Dalila? What you think about the date?
<elacheche> I saw.. I'll answer here later.. I'm still checking the hosting & transportation thing, I guess it's kind a hard place to reach or find somewhere to stay in.. I'll answer here asap, after checking some facts..
<nzoueidi> Alright
<elacheche> Going to there to have 3hours workshop isn't a good deal, same if wwe go there for a whole day but we don't find a way to go home or a place to stay
<elacheche> That moment when someone tries to install an obsolete package and you ask him to use the supported one, then he tells you that he managed to install the obsolete one.. You feel like o_O..
<elacheche> Oh!
<elacheche> You're one of the ML admins!! x)
<elacheche> I can't see that! I'm not admin
<elacheche> ubuntulog: ignore the last 3 messages.. That's not supposed to be posted in here x)
<nzoueidi> hahaha :D
<pavlushka> nzoueidi: o/ :)
<pavlushka> And Hello everyone :)
<pavlushka> I am here to praisethemoon :)
<pavlushka> :p
<elacheche> Hey pavlushka
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, ahahah xD
<praisethemoon> How is it going?
<pavlushka> Hey elacheche :) finally my fixed line is fixed ;)
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: cold and slow but good :)
<elacheche> :)
<praisethemoon> yeah, we're all cold x)
<pavlushka> lol, elacheche> ubuntulog: ignore the last 3 messages.. That's not supposed to be posted in here x)
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I'm not :D
<praisethemoon> elacheche, yes you are.
<elacheche> nope :) I'm not affected by that bug :D
<nzoueidi> wassup pavlushka :D
<nzoueidi> praisethemoon: \o/
<praisethemoon> Yo :D
<praisethemoon> How is it going?
<pavlushka> nzoueidi: lots of small things :)
<nzoueidi> As usual :D wbu praisethemoon
<nzoueidi> pavlushka: samm things lead to a big one thing :D
<nzoueidi> s/samm/small/
 * pavlushka got that ;)
<praisethemoon> well, company moved to a new workplace
<praisethemoon> trying to get used to it
<nzoueidi> Cool :D
<pavlushka> I need to find a specific type of file among different type with specific prefix and need to copy those preserving directory hierarchy in a single command.
 * pavlushka got stuck because of being busy and lazy ;)
<elacheche> pavlushka: use find -type f -name '*.pattern' -exec cp
<elacheche> something like that
<pavlushka> elacheche: make it specific for .txt type please
<pavlushka> find -type txt -name '*.pattern' -exec cp destination
<pavlushka> a bit confused on the pattern part.
<elacheche> not mike that
<elacheche> find -type f -name '*.txt' -exec cp {} destination \;
<praisethemoon> elacheche, who's mike?
<elacheche> pavlushka: find ~ -type f -name '*.txt' -exec cp {} destination \;
<elacheche> replace ~ with the needed path if it(s not ~
<elacheche> praisethemoon: a typo :p
<praisethemoon> elacheche, I know
<praisethemoon> Y U NO SENSE OF HUMOR
<praisethemoon> you could i've said Mark Stallman xD
<praisethemoon> or Mark Suckerburg
<praisethemoon> \o/
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: I know mike, he lives next to roger.
<praisethemoon> XD
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, you never disappoint me XD
<nzoueidi> who's roger :o
 * pavlushka still thinking clicking his finger
<pavlushka> nzoueidi: you dont know roger seriously?
 * pavlushka neither
<nzoueidi> xD
<nzoueidi> ahahahaha
<praisethemoon> XDD
<praisethemoon> Roger is a freedom fighter
<praisethemoon> currently works at facebook
<pavlushka> roger that
 * elacheche is back
<elacheche> pavlushka: worksN
<elacheche> ?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I'm multitasking :p
<praisethemoon> elacheche, you only monotask when you drink coffee
<pavlushka> elacheche: I am looking for the contents first, then apply the sequence, in a minute
<pavlushka> elacheche: its working but there are files with same names in different directories which are different but of same name, how can I preserve that?
<pavlushka> its repeatedly replacing the files in the process as the name is same
<pavlushka> elacheche: I did a  [ find irclogs.ubuntu.com/ -type f -name '*.txt' -exec cp {} txt \; ]
<pavlushka> advised to ignore the square brackets
<elacheche> for files with same name you should create a more complicated script I guess..
<elacheche> that checks if the file exists in the dest dir or not, if so, it'll copy it with an other name or something like that
<pavlushka> elacheche: I did [ find irclogs.ubuntu.com/ -type f -name '*.txt' -exec cp --parents {} txt \; ], its working now \o/
 * pavlushka oops, secret revealed
<elacheche> good boy :D
<pavlushka> I am actually trying to make the grep search faster with filtering only the txt logs :)
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> pavlushka: instead of cp you can execute grep
<pavlushka> kind of local data mining technique, with only txt files, grep will execute faster for any itemized search
<pavlushka> for instance,  for a specific nick or topic, if I run grep on only txt files, it will execute faster than on combined html files which is a bit more complicated and heavier.
<pavlushka> so I am filtering the txt first then will mine data with faster grep execution speed :)
<pavlushka> though I still need to master the scripting for that which I am procrastinating
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-01-11
<elacheche> o/
<pavlushka> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2017-01-12
<praisethemoon> Good morning.
<elacheche> aMorning
<nzoueidi> o/
<praisethemoon> elacheche, how are you?
<elacheche> good praisethemoon, u
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i'm good as well my friend :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, how about you learn a real programming language?
<elacheche> kodo? x)
<elacheche> lua?
<elacheche> what's wrong with python and shell! :p
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i'm being asked by the guy from ISIMM if I know an opensource trainer
<praisethemoon> i'm thinking about you and nizarus
<elacheche> nzoueidi: My nagios plugin is PEP8 checked now x) I love VIM x)
<nzoueidi> \o/
<elacheche> There is a unit_testing lib, that you can use in python to create tests and run the cmd to make tests over your test, or if there is no unit test you can run it with --pep8 arg to check for PEP8
<elacheche> http://doc.pytest.org/en/latest/
<fwhcat> Salut
<fwhcat> il est pas la praisethemoon ?
<elacheche> He'll come back fwhcat, how can I help you?
<fwhcat> I want to make a 3d engine and a game with it
<fwhcat> and I need his expertise xD
<elacheche> "make a 3d engine" you mean CREATE, like DeVELOP your OWN engine?!
<fwhcat> not exactly, use a 3d engine and make a game engine *
<elacheche> Oh!
<elacheche> Cool :)
<elacheche> Stay here fwhcat, he'll come back
<elacheche> nzoueidi: An other good feedback https://jeena.net/why-i-switchedfrom-osx-to-linux
<elacheche> s/ nzoueidi / nizarus /
<elacheche> :D
<nizarus> thx elacheche :)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-01-13
<nzoueidi> It is Friday 13th, all sysadmins should be worried about everything x) cc elacheche
<elacheche> I don't belmieve on those things :) It's just an otehr friday, and an other 13th.. The only thing that worried me today morning when I remembered that tomorrow should be a day-off, but it's a Saturday x(
#ubuntu-tn 2018-01-08
<elacheche> https://ds9a.nl/articles/posts/spectre-meltdown/
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Take a look ;-)
<nzoueidi> Good article, I like it :D
<elacheche> nzoueidi: You'll join the meeting tonight?
<nzoueidi> Yep, elacheche I will what time exactly?
<nzoueidi> I didn't forget about the acheivement section too btw
<elacheche> Should be 9pm.. You have the wiki page, and have edit permission, you hack whatever you like/need..
<nzoueidi> Sure, I will.
<elacheche> o/
<nzoueidi> \o
<elacheche> So folks, we just got re-approved as an official LoCo Team, that was extreemly hard! But we did it.. I'll share the news and the logs in a minute via the ML
#ubuntu-tn 2018-01-09
<oussemos> Morning! congrats for the re-approval :)
<elacheche> Thanks oussemos ! That was a hard meeting x) x) I turned blue last night x) thanks to nzoueidi
<oussemos> Oui j'ai vu les logs ! GG
<nzoueidi> Morning folks
<nzoueidi> \o/
<elacheche> https://twitter.com/OpenTunisia/status/950647620145381377
<nzoueidi> Anyone here worked with GLPI and OCS-NG?
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> 6 years ago x)
<nzoueidi> Oh x)
<elacheche> Maybe I can help anyway
<nzoueidi> I am having an issue with the SNMP thing on distributed agencies. I managed to troubleshoot but I didn't find any useful information
<nzoueidi> To give you a general overview, there is many agencies in many different locations, they are using one single AD to authenticate to their computers.. We have the configure a GPO script on the AD which installs and execute the OCS-NG software on all the PCs..
<nzoueidi> There is some other PCs, which are not in the AD, so we want to reach them via SNMP
<elacheche> Emm, I see.. Did you checked FW? I never felt good with snmp, so I always setup ssh instead.. And changed how to trigger things
<nzoueidi> Yeah Firewalls are pretty clean. The weird problem, is that there is PCs that have been inventored and others not..
<elacheche> Check FW or those uninventored ones.. It can be a local fw issue, as those are not part of a domain they can't be havea centralized fw rules
<nzoueidi> Yep, that's what am doing. Thanks :D
<elacheche> Good news → https://twitter.com/ousfourita/status/950685180825661440 :)
<amtn> elacheche, hi
<amtn> il faut vérifier, mm si j'attends encore plus pire de "nos députés"
<amtn> ups de notre gouv
<hbibZ> Hello
<hbibZ> ?
<hbibZ> anis?
<hbibZ> Hey
<amtn> hi
#ubuntu-tn 2018-01-10
<mardin> hi
<mardin> this is mardin\
<mardin> El Achèche ANIS
<mardin> can I talk with you
<elacheche> Hey mardin ! check PM
<mardin> now it is 7:46 pm
<mardin> and you what is the time
<hbibZ> Anyone here?
#ubuntu-tn 2018-01-11
<Chikore> rhabbachi, !! Ba5ir :D
<rhabbachi> heeyyyyy
<rhabbachi> Chikore: Nharek zin :D
<rhabbachi> jawwek bahi?
<Chikore> ça va :) wenti?
<rhabbachi> Chikore:  7amdoullah! long time no see!
<Chikore> yeah, We have to meet
<Chikore> let's make a new Event cc nizarus elacheche
<mardin> hi elachech are you there
#ubuntu-tn 2018-01-12
<praisethemoon> Good day everyone!
<nzoueidi> Hello everyone
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, yo
<nzoueidi> How are you praisethemoon :)
<praisethemoon> I am good my friend!
<praisethemoon> How are you?
<nzoueidi> I am good too thanks
<hassoon> 'evening
<hassoon> capoutcha: and you are ?
#ubuntu-tn 2018-01-13
<AndroUser> Yo
#ubuntu-tn 2019-01-07
<davlefou> elacheche, salut!
<davlefou> Et les autre aussi bonjour!
<elacheche> Bonjour, davlefou
<Chikore> Bonjour davlefou
<davlefou> elacheche, comment s'est passé ton opération éphiphanie?
<elacheche> Pas encore davlefou xD
<davlefou> C'étais pas vendredi?
<elacheche> Non, après demain :)
#ubuntu-tn 2019-01-09
<davlefou> Bonjour a tous!
<davlefou> elacheche, alors ton après demain, c'était pas hier?
<elacheche> Euuh, on a parlé Lundi xD Alors mon après demain doit être aujoud'hui soir xD
<elacheche> davlefou: :D
<davlefou> J'étais pas loin!!!
<davlefou> Je vais aller en Tunisie me févier jusqu'a la fin Mars! J'ai trouve un truc pour mes formations!
<davlefou> J'aurais un peu de temps et un voiture pour faire un descente ubuntu!
<elacheche> Cool :D
<davlefou> Pourquoi pas a Jendouba comme l'autre fois?
<elacheche> Je ne sais pas.. Je ne suis plus en charge de ça :(
<elacheche> Peut être nzoueidi a un planning xD
<davlefou> nzoueidi, Qu'en pense tu?
<davlefou> elacheche, ta boite ne peut t'envoyer en mission ubuntu en Tunisie?
<elacheche> Hahaha xD Je ne pense pas :D
<davlefou> elacheche, tu peux pas leur vendre cela en aide au développement?
<elacheche> Je ne pense pas
<davlefou> Avec cela en fond sonore: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ft3_DOajNY
<u-la-la> [ Madame Monsieur - Mercy (Clip officiel) - YouTube ] - https://www.youtube.com
#ubuntu-tn 2019-01-10
<elacheche> https://soundcloud.com/digiclub/digiclub-ep90-mesh-sayada-lopensource-et-les-logiciels-libres-pourquoi-autant-de-difficultes
<elacheche>  aVersion 5.0 of the Bash shell has been released. "The most notable new features are several new shell variables: BASH_ARGV0, EPOCHSECONDS, and EPOCHREALTIME. The `history' builtin can remove ranges of history entries and understands negative arguments as offsets from the end of the history list. There is an option to allow local variables to inherit the value of a variable with the same name at a
<elacheche> preceding scope. There is a new shell option that, when enabled, causes the shell to attempt to expand associative array subscripts only once (this is an issue when they are used in arithmetic expressions). The `globasciiranges' shell option is now enabled by default; it can be set to off by default at configuration time."
#ubuntu-tn 2019-01-11
<amtn> السلام عليكم
<amtn> Q: Comment bloquer planetwin sur mon réseau local?
#ubuntu-tn 2019-01-13
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<davlefou> elacheche, Bonjour, alors cet assaut des galettes?
<elacheche> davlefou: c'était bon :)
<davlefou> Chouette!! Tu as eut du cidre?
<davlefou> elacheche, et l'ambiance?
<elacheche> davlefou: Nope.. :) Même la galette était sans alcool :p L'ambiance était cool :)
<davlefou> A 3°c le cidre, c'est pas vraiment de l'alcool. On en donne même au enfant!
<davlefou> elacheche, normalement, c'est une bon moment la galette! Te voilà intégré!
<elacheche> Hahahaha xD
<davlefou> elacheche, en France, manger en semble, c'est sacré!
<elacheche> En Tunisie aussi xD
<davlefou> Alors je suis intégré, on a bouffé et tu as même ronflé(pas a moitie)!!!
<elacheche> Yep xD
<davlefou> On s'était bien amusé en Jendouba quand même!
<elacheche> oui, c'était cool..
<davlefou> Le metro, tu trouve cela comment?
#ubuntu-tn 2020-01-12
<elacheche> o/
